# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs > [Bug] Post edit in advanced mode triggers paid thread title change

## CONQUESTCAPPED

I edited the opening post in my thread in advanced mode changing only message text while leaving the thread title field blank, but it still triggered paid change of thread title. Is that intended?

----------

